# Gruselfilme und ihre unheimlichen Spuk-Legenden



## Mandalorianer (31 Okt. 2010)

*Gruselfilme und ihre unheimlichen Spuk-Legenden 
*​
In der Nacht zum 1. November geht es Jahr für Jahr düster-schaurig zu. Vor allem auch in Hollywood wird zur Unterhaltung auf vielen Partys gespukt. Zum Schutz vor bösen Geistern tragen aber auch Fans des Festes aus aller Welt Angst einflößende Masken und fantasievolle Kostüme.

So viel zum spaßigen Teil. Für richtige Gänsehaut sorgen dann allerdings Gruselfilme auf der Leinwand. In vier Tagen läuft „Paranormal Activity 2“ in deutschen Kinos an. Der erste Teil war bereits ein richtiger Horror-Hit. Die Darsteller können von Glück reden, dass die Dreharbeiten spurlos an ihnen vorbei gegangen sind – an anderen Sets ist von plötzlich Verstorbenen die Rede. Wir stellen Gruselfilme und ihre unheimlichen Spuk-Legenden vor:

Berühmt berüchtigt sind die Poltergeist-Filme. Wenig später nach und sogar während der Dreharbeiten zum ersten (1982), zweiten Teil (1986) und dritten Teil (1988) starben vier Darsteller. Dominique Dunne wurde im Alter von 22 Jahren von ihrem Freund ermordet – im Erscheinungsjahr von „Poltergeist“. Am 1. Februar 1988, während der Produktion von „Poltergeist 3“, starb Hauptdarstellerin Heather O’Rourke alias Carol Anne mit nur 12 Jahren an den Komplikationen einer Notoperation infolge eines Darmverschlusses. Die Dreharbeiten mussten mit einem Double zu Ende gebracht werden. 

Auch die Schauspieler Julian Beck und Will Sampson kamen durch Krankheit beziehungsweise OP-Komplikation ums Leben. Des Weiteren ist von seltsamen technischen Störungen und rätselhaften Unfällen an Sets die Rede. Scheinwerfer explodierten, Drehbüchern verschwanden – der Mythos um den Poltergeist-Fluch war geboren.

Rund 20 Jahre später sollen auch die Mitwirkenden des Streifens „Amityville Horror – Eine wahre Geschichte“ (2005) verstört gewesen sein. Es habe Zwischenfälle gegeben, die sich keiner erklären konnte. Kathy Lutz, um deren Leben sich der Film dreht, starb während der Produktion am 17. August 2004 im Alter von 57 Jahren. Hauptdarsteller Ryan Reynolds (er spielt Kathys Ehemann George) kam zu der Überzeugung: „Es heißt, man sollte nur einen Horrorfilm drehen, das stimmt.“

Auch wenn im Gruselstreifen „Blair Witch Project” (1999) die Hauptdarsteller Heather Donahue, Josh Leonard und Michael Williams selbst mit einer wackeligen Handkamera unterwegs waren – ein Profi-Kameramann befand sich trotzdem mit am Set. Neal L. Fredericks kam fünf Jahre nach dem Projekt bei den Dreharbeiten zu seinem neuen Film „Cross Bones“ ums Leben. Todesursache: Flugzeugabsturz. In „Blair Witch Project” vermischen sich Fakten und Fiktion. In Internetforen wird seit der Veröffentlichung wild spekuliert – ein Mythos nahm seinen Lauf.

Wiederholt gespukt haben soll es auch während des Drehs zu „The Ring 2“. Am siebten Tag der Produktion standen die Büroräume unter Wasser – auch wenn nur ein simpler Wasserrohrbruch Ursache war, wollen einige Crew-Mitglieder darin ein böses Omen erkannt haben. Regisseur Hideo Nakata ließ sogar eine japanische Reinigungszeremonie durchführen. Produzent Walter Parkes: „Meiner Meinung nach hat es die Schauspieler und die Crew schon früh zusammengeschweißt.“

Trotz Zeremonie setzten sich merkwürdige Ereignisse fort. Ein Schwarm Bienen veranlasste zur Evakuierung. Unerklärlicherweise brach dann auch noch ein 20-Liter-Wasserkanister im Produktionsbüro auseinander. Der „nasse Ärger“ wiederholte sich. Hideo Nakata: „Die Vorstellung einer Schwelle zwischen der Realität und einer anderen Welt kann sehr beängstigend sein, und ich denke, Samaras Anwesenheit ist in diesem Film viel greifbarer als in den vorangehenden. Samara ist nicht nur auf dem TV-Bildschirm, sie ist direkt an deiner Seite. Und das löst unter den Zuschauern dieses Films wohl die größte Furcht aus.“

Der Dreh zu „Das Omen“, Remake des Klassikers aus dem Jahr 1976, verursachte bei Darstellerin Julia Stiles anschließend Albträume. Julia: „Ich sah immer die Szene, in der sich das erste Kindermädchen im Film vor den Augen der Kids erhängt - nur bei mir war’s immer jemand, den ich kannte. Es war schrecklich.”

Auch bei dieser Horror-Produktion kam es zu mysteriösen Zwischenfällen, ein Flutlicht explodierte. Auf einem Messinstrument für Spezial-Effekte soll unerwartet die Zahl 666 erschienen sein - die spielt im Film eine tragende mystische Rolle. Außerdem litt die Crew unter einer Lebensmittelvergiftung – Bakterien sollen aber nicht im Essen gewesen sein.

Julia über das Spuk-Phänomen bei Gruselfilmen: „Wenn man einen solchen Film macht, ist man darauf natürlich angespitzt. Jedes Türknarren ist ein unheimliches Zeichen, und man sieht die Zahl 666 plötzlich überall. Aber als wir am ersten Tag eine Szene im Krankenhaus drehten, konnten wir sie zwanzig Minuten lang nicht in den Kasten kriegen, weil dauernd diese Kirchenglocken läuteten. Ich ging davon aus, dass das zur vollen Stunde war, aber als ich auf die Uhr schaute, war es sechs Minuten nach sechs. Kann mir das einer erklären?“ 

*...und wie Denkt Ihr darüber ?
Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Q (2 Nov. 2010)

der Mensch nimmt wahr, was er will  :thx:


----------



## Rumpelmucke (2 Nov. 2010)

Der angeblich echte Amityville-Horror ist kompletter Mumpitz. Es gibt diverse Überprüfungen dazu im Internet. Dieser ganze Mythen-Quatsch ist ein Marketing-Trick. Der ziemich alte Film "Picknick am Valentinstag" (so eine Art romantischer Gruselfilm, ziemlich atmosphärisch) wurde auch so verkauft. Da sind angeblich auch Uhren stehen geblieben usw. Alles Quatsch. 

Ein Mythos allerdings stimmt doch: Alle Horrorfilm-Darsteller sind bei lebendigem Leib verstorben.


----------



## Muli (2 Nov. 2010)

Ich glaube nicht, dass sich die Spukgeister jemals an eine Chuck-Norris Produktion getraut hätten 

Sein Roundhouse-Kick kann sogar Geister enthaupten habe ich gehört ...


----------

